# N2O+GA16DE questions. Expert advice wanted.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im just toying with the idea of adding N2O to my GA16DE powered Sentra. Here is what I am looking for and how I will use it.
First of all I want to keep the motor safe. How does the GA stand up against a 50 shot? It wont get used all the time. It probably wont even get used twice in a day. How long of a shot is safe for a GA? 15, 20 seconds? I have no clue. If Im gonna do it Im gonna do it right with a JWT kit. The cars other mods will be(are) I/H/E. I am a wicked N2O newbie, I am just curious about the stuff. If I can be reasured that I wont melt down my motor, I may seriously consider getting a kit. Even if its only a small shot.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I ran up to 3 bottles a week of nitrous through my GA. I ran a 50 shot and never had any problems. I've run it up to 20 seconds or right before the speed limiter. I ran a wet system with stock timing. I put colder spark plugs also. The car only had a catback exhaust and CAI. IT ran 17.0 without nitrous and [email protected] mph with nitrous on 18 inch wheels!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What are/were you using for a clutch and flywheel? Im thinking maybe a CM Stage IV and a UR flywheel if I do this.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah... JWT ECU controled or a seperate system.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I ran a CM segmented kevlar disc. I don't remember if it was a stge3 or 4 set up? I did not use a JWT ecu. I have one now with the nos dry set up, but the stock injectors are maxing out on the nos. We will be putting in SER injectors and then try the nos again.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Prepackaged kit(what one) or custom set-up(parts used)?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Speaking of wet systems. Whats up with those NOS NOSZELs. Any good? Work on a GA? Looks like a good set-up to me(N20 newbie). Way outta my price range, but Id like to hear more about them.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok hypotheticly(sic) If I do this is what Im thinking for a set-up:
CM stage 4
UR flywheel(might as well while Im in there)
N20 kit- Still undecided
Injectors- If recomended
Colder plugs- If recomended


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

So all the universal kits out there "dump" at WOT right? So I take it then that the kits work on the idea that when the car goes into open loop at WOT the factory open loop map provides enough fuel to keep the mix from going lean?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I made my own set up with extra parts laying around. I have used nitrous for over 15 years. Most kits are activated by a micro switch when you have full throttle. I like mine on the shifter. I use a momentary push button type switch. I can hit it when I want or if the car spins too hard I can let go of the button and hit it again. JWT operates at wide open throttle from 3000rpm and up. Their set up would be a dry system and will use the injectors for fuel. You can have a nitrous set up starting at about $500. You should get a bottle heater to keep the pressure more consistent. You will also need a pressure gauge to monitor bottle presure. This is the key to tuning. Lower bottle pressure will make the car rich. Higher bottle pressure will lean it out and cause problems.


----------

